# TRIFECTA: Gen2 Cruze 1.4T Turbo Upgrade Testing



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

TRIFECTA: Gen2 Cruze 1.4T Turbo Upgrade Testing

This week we installed an upgraded wheel turbo on one of our Gen2 Cruzes. Yesterday we had an opportunity to do some initial calibration work on the dyno. The results are impressive, particularly for such a non-invasive hardware upgrade. Peak horsepower gained about 15WHP, however, the power stays near the peak much further into the RPM band, giving a gain of almost 25WHP at 5750 RPM, over the stock turbo. Aside from the turbo, K&N intake and TRIFECTA calibration, this vehicle is otherwise completely stock.

Link to our Facebook page post: Gen2 Cruze 1.4T Turbo Upgrade




















Torque is up only slightly but our current theory is a waste gate actuator upgrade may be necessary to run higher boost in the mid range (to raise torque further).
From here, we'll be putting some miles on the car to test reliability. Stay tuned for more info!


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Any new updates?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Any new updates?


We're still developing the calibration, testing, validating the results etc. Once we have something new to report we will definitely share it though


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Is that a larger turbine, a larger compressor, or both?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Taxman said:


> Is that a larger turbine, a larger compressor, or both?


Its an upgraded/larger billet compressor.


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

any news ?


----------



## Uncharted_S420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Any advancements?


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Can I purchase your reverse billet compressor wheel from you?
I already have a larger reverse turbine wheel.
Thank you


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> *Can I purchase your reverse billet compressor wheel from you?*
> I already have a larger reverse turbine wheel.
> Thank you


Bump?


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

mean buzzen half dozen said:


> Bump *Can I purchase your reverse billet compressor wheel from you?* ?


BUMP


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

I would think most people would not buy a turbo for $1000 plus dollars.
But I would think some people would be in to increasing the compressor wheel.



I too, think the wastegate is weak, but I also believe the turbine wheel is too small also.
*That is why I purchase a larger & less bladed higher flowing turbine wheel.*
I am working on a fixture to be able to machine the turbine housing.

You might be able to sell a bunch of larger compressor wheels over a complete turbo & offer machining sevices?

Just a thought.

Thank you.


----------



## FILTHYPANDUH707 (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a question. Is a twin turbo set up possible using the stock turbos? Really curious.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

FILTHYPANDUH707 said:


> I have a question. Is a twin turbo set up possible using the stock turbos? Really curious.


Anything is possible if ya got the money ?


----------

